# breeding aphids



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

have people had any sucses breeding aphids for dart food?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

see http://www.tracyhicks.com/FFAQ.htm scroll down the left side and click on the feeding link. 


Ed


----------

